# Steelhead-iquette



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been fishing for steel for almost 2 yrs. I go out maybe once a week, sometimes I catch one or if I'm on my game 2 but often skunked, so pro I am not. I just enjoy fishing & catching is a bonus. Prefer to fish away from crowds but that can be tough sometimes...especially when you want to fish spots you know hold fish. 

I guess my question is if you see someone in a spot you intended to fish, what do you do? Last couple trips I was surprised to see anglers setting up very close, like 10ft from the guy that was fishing the spot, and it wasn't on concrete or at a ford. Happened to another guy opposite bank from me earlier in the week and to me yesterday. I can see if you're fishing close to a buddy or whatever, but if its a total stranger, whats a good rule of thumb on how much space to give someone?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I keep my distance if I would want to fish that spot that bad, and just simply wait until they get done fishing or move further down the river. Then you can fish it. If they dont leave just move on and find another spot that holds fish.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Bucho said:


> I guess my question is if you see someone in a spot you intended to fish, what do you do? Last couple trips I was surprised to see anglers setting up very close, like 10ft from the guy that was fishing the spot, and it wasn't on concrete or at a ford. Happened to another guy opposite bank from me earlier in the week and to me yesterday. I can see if you're fishing close to a buddy or whatever, but if its a total stranger, whats a good rule of thumb on how much space to give someone?


I've fished close to other in a spot before with no issues. The main thing I do is :ASK.. You'd be very surprised what a little civilized question will do in this world. More than often, the other fisherman will be flattered you did ask and next thing you know you both are new fishing buddies. Yeah, I know the rivers are public property and everyone can do as they please.. but that is what is wrong with society now. The last thing we need is that attitude in the great outdoors. So treat each other with respect and your fishing experience will be better for everyone.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chef T said:


> I've fished close to other in a spot before with no issues. The main thing I do is :ASK.. You'd be very surprised what a little civilized question will do in this world. More than often, the other fisherman will be flattered you did ask and next thing you know you both are new fishing buddies. Yeah, I know the rivers are public property and everyone can do as they please.. but that is what is wrong with society now. The last thing we need is that attitude in the great outdoors. So treat each other with respect and your fishing experience will be better for everyone.



Great point. I feel the same way, if someone just walks up and stands real close, I get slightly annoyed, but that's how it is now. If someone asks me of they mind of they step in and fish, I appreciate them asking. Plus it's not like you can say no. I enjoy meeting people on the rivers, and there are some really cool people out there. Make the best of it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I never crowd anyone, and always ask permission of the person already fishing a spot if they mind if I get in on the action. 

UNLESS OF COURSE - it's phildo - then I purposley cast into his rig, bring it back ASAP, cut it all off, keep his expensive float, then get back in the water before he does so I can actually catch one.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Basic steelhead etiquette would dictate the you get as close as possible and be as rude as possible so the other guy leaves. At least that is what I am use to people doing to me. I also find the more money one spends on there gear the more right that they have to use the river. A guy in rubber boots should always move out to the way to a guy in the latest Orbis gear. Also any self proclaimed guides have the right of way. So all you Carhart, rubber boot wearing, beer drinking yahoos with guides series spinning rods please make way for the others. I know I always do. This is based on a decade of expires on the Chagrin other rivers may be different.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey I use a guide series spinning rod?!  Well just the reel I should say


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is something I was wondering about too. Being new to this I am always worried about making an etiquette mistake. Common courtesy says you ask permission but I would consider close to be 10 yards or so. Also do you stand up or down stream? It seems to me if you are down stream you are sort of cutting his drift short but up stream you limit his cast. So far the few times I have been out I have just avoided people but I can't find fish either. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

No matter the type of fishing, I'll never crowd another fisherman. I'll move on to another spot, or as indicated, ask politely. If other's want to get really close, hey, it's their right to get hooked with an off cast. Accidents happen (truly not intentional).


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

I am new to steelheading and always went elsewhere where no one was.....until i got to a spot in the dark only to have others fish right next to me.....so now i just fish where i want after talking to the person(s) and letting them know i wont interfere with there drift.....as long as everyone has there timing down it works out just fine.... now when someone is just plain rude and casts over your line etc. I just leave....not going to jail over fish........


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The sad part no one has any rights to any part of any waters. First come first serve does not count either. The winner is always the most annoying SOB at that spot. The problem is there are only so many good holes in area. Without packing up and driving somewhere else. A civilized person would wait his turn or ask to work a hole. I fished in Pa. allot and those people will crawl into your back pocket and fish regardless it be steelhead or just trout. I fish to get away from people and problems from them. That is why I do not steelhead fish much anymore. People just run you over how ever they want and do not blink an eye while doing it. Your license gives no special rights or exceptions. It has become dog eat dog on the local rivers and tribs. As far as I'm concerned the guides have no more rights than anyone and as well should respect anyone on the water. With concealed carry you do not know how stable the person is next to you so I just move on. I do not trust anyone during a one on one with no other people around. It is not the world that I grew up in anymore.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I always ask if the guy minds if I work the hole with him it is usually fine what drives me CRAZY is when you ask and they totally IGNORE YOU ugh I never have a problem if a guys asks heck Ive met some really cool dudes that way


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

If you're not willing to ask then either move on or, if possible, move far enough down or up that you're not interfering with his drift. I've been "lowholed" a few times where it cut into my drift. Even then, you can time the drifts so as not to interfere with each other, but when the person doesn't ask, it's irritating.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

If I find a spot that looks good, I'll always ask. What's the worst that can happen? They say no and I move up/down river and hopefully they'll move. 

I have noticed that quite a few people at RR and Conny ask when around me. It really is nice not only out of courtesy, but also lets me know someone else is around so I don't get snagged up with someone and get blamed for it.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree that asking is the best way to handle the situation. If I am going to go ahead of someone I will ask "hey do you mind if I fish ahead of you" otherwise I try and go downstream far enough away. The part that really gets me is if I am standing on a bank and a wader comes in front of me and decides that since he is standing in the middle he can fish the same hole. I think the same courtesy should apply either to someone bank fishing or wading. If you want a certain hole then I suggest you get there first otherwise wait until they leave.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stewball said:


> I agree that asking is the best way to handle the situation. If I am going to go ahead of someone I will ask "hey do you mind if I fish ahead of you" otherwise I try and go downstream far enough away. The part that really gets me is if I am standing on a bank and a wader comes in front of me and decides that since he is standing in the middle he can fish the same hole. I think the same courtesy should apply either to someone bank fishing or wading. If you want a certain hole then I suggest you get there first otherwise wait until they leave.


+ 1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewball said:


> I agree that asking is the best way to handle the situation. If I am going to go ahead of someone I will ask "hey do you mind if I fish ahead of you" otherwise I try and go downstream far enough away. The part that really gets me is if I am standing on a bank and a wader comes in front of me and decides that since he is standing in the middle he can fish the same hole. I think the same courtesy should apply either to someone bank fishing or wading. If you want a certain hole then I suggest you get there first otherwise wait until they leave.


That doesn't always work either. I pulled into a lot once and was told by two guys putting their waders on that since they were parked there first, they get the hole. That was a new one to me. I started walking back anyways and here comes these two a few minutes later running past me. Some people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate it when you fight a fish bring it in and when you take the jig out of its mouth some jerkwad takes your spot!!! Yeah you know who you are!!!!


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

salmon king said:


> I hate it when you fight a fish bring it in and when you take the jig out of its mouth some jerkwad takes your spot!!! Yeah you know who you are!!!!


That has happen to me three times this year!!!!


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I should consider myself lucky that it took 2 yrs before I got "lowholed", good one UptheCreek.

For what its worth I wouldn't try to setup real close to someone who's already fishing a good hole but thats just me I guess.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

BigDaddy300 said:


> That doesn't always work either. I pulled into a lot once and was told by two guys putting their waders on that since they were parked there first, they get the hole. That was a new one to me. I started walking back anyways and here comes these two a few minutes later running past me. Some people never cease to amaze me.


HaHa! I've never heard that one before. I think I would of laughed right in front of them and proceeded to the hole. I have seen people running past me too. Pretty sad if you ask me. It's just fishin...


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

This is my first year and I have to say that only once did I have somebody come up and fish RIGHT next to me....I was a bit surprised and maybe a little annoyed but then we talked and I came to discover he was new and it was his first time out ever...a buddy had told them the Rocky was a good place to fish for Steelhead...He had a spinning rod in his hand with a spoon on it...I volunteered a nice looking spot and moved down stream from him to another spot I had been fishing, I was happy that I did not get crappy with him because I do not think he knew any better. Whether he should or not may be another arguement...but I am pretty laid back...If I get that upset about something related to fly fishing...I think I am missing the point of what it is supposed to be to me....

Because I throw throw a 13 foot Spey/Switch Rod with indicator rig and actually do let it drift downstream a decent ways. I will not usually fish anywhere near anyone else...This makes it tough for me on crowded days but I feel like it is the considerate thing to do and don't think twice about it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

One word....Canadians!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Common sense will tell you to be courteous and not crowd someone but that is not always the case. I see a lot of the "Pros" on the Chagrin who think they own the river and don't care who they disturb. Now days though that happens in all types of fishing or any other outdoor activities. Times have changed alright.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Whaler said:


> Common sense will tell you to be courteous and not crowd someone but that is not always the case. I see a lot of the "Pros" on the Chagrin who think they own the river and don't care who they disturb. Now days though that happens in all types of fishing or any other outdoor activities. Times have changed alright.


How do you characterize someone as a "pro" in your book. I always see people refer to this, but what exactly does it mean


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Have multiple LOUD conversations with yourself and mention to your multiple personalities that you have a hand gun and lack self restraint. That usually clears some room.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

thephildo0916 said:


> How do you characterize someone as a "pro" in your book. I always see people refer to this, but what exactly does it mean


The term is used quite liberally these days by spectators, posers and self made prodigys alike....Many Overnight Successes, Pros, Experts, Instant Successes, Guides, Pro Staffers or whatever you want to call them Popping up everyday...They are certainly a dime a dozen anymore Hope that helps 

Fish don't have a chance today! Especially Steelhead. As long as they keep dumpin' them into the tribs, we're good!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Pros To me are the know it all's or people that think there the best fisherman on this earth!!! Believe me There is allways something new to learn in all types of fishing...
Pros need to eat some humble pie like the Patriots did!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

salmon king said:


> Pros To me are the know it all's or people that think there the best fisherman on this earth!!! Believe me There is allways something new to learn in all types of fishing...
> Pros need to eat some humble pie like the Patriots did!!


Patriots? I don't get it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Patriots? I don't get it
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Watch Football much!!!LOL Just kidding


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya I do....but when did the patriots eat humble pie?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya I do....but when did the patriots eat humble pie?


Didn't they just dominate the Bronco's by 35?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya I do....but when did the patriots eat humble pie?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Im thinking it was when they faced the NY Giants in the SuperBowl...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya I do....but when did the patriots eat humble pie?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hope you know I was just messing with you..... I myself eat sleep and breath ESPN.....So yeah I know my sports....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya the pros need to be T-Bowed to learn their lesson!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Ya the pros need to be T-Bowed to learn their lesson!


Good one Muskieman LOL... Yeah they need to be smited by lightning while their wading!!! LMAO....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

salmon king said:


> Good one Muskieman LOL... Yeah they need to be smited by lightning while their wading!!! LMAO....


Ouch that would hurt... maybe they need to have a helmet to helmet encounter with James Harrison.....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Ouch that would hurt... maybe they need to have a helmet to helmet encounter with James Harrison.....


Or maybe they need Shaun Rogers to sit on them ... you know just to keep em honest!!!! LOL


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Bucho said:


> With concealed carry you do not know how stable the person is next to you so I just move on. I do not trust anyone during a one on one with no other people around. It is not the world that I grew up in anymore.


Wow. Because of Concealed Carry, you wonder if people are "stable?" I think you need to research the statistics to understand that CCW permit holders are less likely to commit a crime than police officers, government officials, and the general society. Carrying Concealed is a hefty responsibility that permit holders don't take lightly. 

Most of the media said that Ohio would be the Wild West once CCW Laws were passed. That's not been the case at all. Additionally, those same people said that allowing CCW in places that served alcohol would create old saloon style shootouts. That hasn't happened either. Don't let the media hype sway your view of reality.

The world isn't that much different than when you grew up, if you just trust that there really are good people in this world. Looking at everyone with skepticism will cause them to stare back with the same view of you. If you don't trust others, then you won't be trusted in return and that can make for a pretty lonely life.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Etiquette, HA! If someones asks, I allow them. If someone does not ask, and they walk on you, I am the one who casts across your line and rips the rod out of your hands, SO EASY, ask or lose your stuff. I assure you the 2 guys I have done that to will never do it again!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maple City Basser said:


> Etiquette, HA! If someones asks, I allow them. If someone does not ask, and they walk on you, I am the one who casts across your line and rips the rod out of your hands, SO EASY, ask or lose your stuff. I assure you the 2 guys I have done that to will never do it again!


Standard policy lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Passing a CCW test does not make you stable. How many people pass a drivers license test that are driving a deadly weapon everyday that only shows rage while driving. Statistics are just numbers that can be used to prove trends but; with everything there is an exception, I choose not to be part of that equation. It is all about personal choice based on internal feelings. I'm not saying your wrong or will I change my choice because of your opinion. I base my beliefs based on personal experience not on statistics. So if we are fishing you get to close or while your passing, I will watch you until you are out of my personal zone. If you stay in my zone and I feel uncomfortable I will move. I will avoid all comments or making them to you. As I said earlier No one has any rights on, in or near the water. Just the same opportunity to fish !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, we went from courtesy to mental stability on this one.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Boy, we went from courtesy to mental stability on this one.


In all seriousness....the 2 are not all that unrelated....


----------

